# Baiting clarification



## Triton Mike (Jun 29, 2018)

With the recent approval of baiting for deer.  I had a buddy post the rules for not baiting for bears.   I found the rule leaving a gray area as compared to the more specific 200 yard and out of site ruling it had for deer.  

So my question is about the first bullet point in the acreen shot out of the regs where it says it's unlawful to hunt bear upon, over, around or near bait?  So is 100 yards upon, over, around or near bait or is it 500 yards or??  I think this rule needs to be more specific especially for those areas of Georgia that have both bear and deer to avoid confusion.  A lot of clubs need to figure out how to adjust with this scenario due to the recent legality of baiting for deer.  Thoughts..


----------



## antharper (Jun 29, 2018)

Maybe some  that bear hunt in southern zone can help u out , they been doing it for several years and it doesn’t seem to of been much of a problem !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 29, 2018)

My take is you can't shoot bear over bait.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jun 30, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> My take is you can't shoot bear over bait.



define over, under, around, near at what exact range is it legal?  Not legal?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 30, 2018)

Seems to me that huntin' bear over bait will be unenforceable, and killing bear over bait would be awfully hard to prove.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

whitetailfreak said:


> Seems to me that huntin' bear over bait will be unenforceable, and killing bear over bait would be awfully hard to prove.



"take me to the kill site"  Mr. GreenJeans


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

The word near in the regs has always bothered me.   Not a clear definition.   Plus if someone else had baited an area and you did not know it is there -- bam you are guilty.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> "take me to the kill site"  Mr. GreenJeans


That's where awfully hard to prove comes in.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> "take me to the kill site"  Mr. GreenJeans



“Mr. Greenjeans, I respectfully decline. However, I intend to go to Taco Bell for a quick bite and I invite you to join me.”


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 30, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> “Mr. Greenjeans, I respectfully decline. However, I intend to go to Taco Bell for a quick bite and I invite you to join me.”



“..... but we’re going Dutch.”


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm curious to see how they will handle this come deer season. They may word the new regs differently and have a special clause just for bear? I would say there will be quite a few more bear hit the dirt on private ground this year.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2018)

*27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait*
(a)  It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
(b)  Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jun 30, 2018)

Yup fines are steep that's why the ruling needs to be sspecific so there is no misunderstanding.  


Throwback said:


> *27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait*
> (a)  It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
> (b)  Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## General Sherman (Jun 30, 2018)

DNR just made it legal for you to kill a bear over bait. So for all the fatsos out there who arent "able" to climb ridges and do the homework, congrats!  You can whack one now out of your recliner in your shooting hut.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 30, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> DNR just made it legal for you to kill a bear over bait. So for all the fatsos out there who arent "able" to climb ridges and do the homework, congrats!  You can whack one now out of your recliner in your shooting hut.


How do you figure that?


----------



## General Sherman (Jun 30, 2018)

It's pretty obvious


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 30, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> It's pretty obvious



No, not really.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 1, 2018)

Some people need to read the regs more closely.  5k fine and possible imprisonment for baiting bears is hardly legal.  I guess you can bait bears if your willing to suffer the consequences.  



General Sherman said:


> DNR just made it legal for you to kill a bear over bait. So for all the fatsos out there who arent "able" to climb ridges and do the homework, congrats!  You can whack one now out of your recliner in your shooting hut.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 1, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> DNR just made it legal for you to kill a bear over bait. So for all the fatsos out there who arent "able" to climb ridges and do the homework, congrats!  You can whack one now out of your recliner in your shooting hut.



Do you hunt with a guy named Hammer Spank by chance?


----------



## Possum (Jul 1, 2018)

If you put out food anywhere in ga that a bear eats whether it’s fish heads or deer corn you are breaking the law. It’s up to the game warden if he wants to write you a ticket or not. I suspect most of the time they will not unless they think you are bear hunting or you catch him on a bad day.
I also suspect this will be the next law hunters are going to want changed


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 1, 2018)

Possum said:


> If you put out food anywhere in ga that a bear eats whether it’s fish heads or deer corn you are breaking the law. It’s up to the game warden if he wants to write you a ticket or not. I suspect most of the time they will not unless they think you are bear hunting or you catch him on a bad day.
> I also suspect this will be the next law hunters are going to want changed


I agree, Possum.

I’d be in favor of allowing baiting for bears because I think if the bears were greatly reduced along with hogs and coyotes, our mountain deer would multiply quickly.


----------



## General Sherman (Jul 1, 2018)

Dont know the man


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jul 1, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> DNR just made it legal for you to kill a bear over bait. So for all the fatsos out there who arent "able" to climb ridges and do the homework, congrats!  You can whack one now out of your recliner in your shooting hut.


I can see your not too happy about the "deer baiting" law. I can understand your concern. Please read the regs and realize that LAWS PARTAINING TO HUNTING BEARS OVER BAIT HAS NOT CHANGED. Please refer to some of our previous " southern zone" friends way down in Clinch to see how this miraculous process actually takes place. Geez.


----------



## General Sherman (Jul 1, 2018)

Ive hunted all over this country. Never have seen so many violators as I see in GA. Ive called DNR more times than I can count and have never received any interest in investigating the things Ive called about. Three times alone have been about bear baiting on wma's. If the dnr doesnt care about baiting on wma's when it was illegal, do you really think it will warrant investigation when everyone and their brother starts killing bears this September?  Ga doesnt have game management. It is all run by a bunch of people with no business making decisions about anything except their shareholders.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 1, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> Ive hunted all over this country. Never have seen so many violators as I see in GA. Ive called DNR more times than I can count and have never received any interest in investigating the things Ive called about. Three times alone have been about bear baiting on wma's. If the dnr doesnt care about baiting on wma's when it was illegal, do you really think it will warrant investigation when everyone and their brother starts killing bears this September?  Ga doesnt have game management. It is all run by a bunch of people with no business making decisions about anything except their shareholders.



Wow, sounds like you’ve had quite the negative experience hunting in Georgia? I hate to hear that! You say you’ve called DNR ‘more times than you can count?’ Specifically, regarding bear baiting on WMA’s, would you be kind enough to enlighten all of us which WMA or WMA’s you’ve found this happening? What kind of bait was it? What type of terrain did you find it in? Did you see anyone hunting over the bait? Did you talk to them and what did they say? Did you get a tag number? What year or years? Who did you talk to at the DNR? Who didn’t take your claim seriously? Did he or she give you an explanation?

Your description was very vague, and your description of DNRs response is not characteristic of the experience I’ve had with our DNR in the past. Furthermore, I’m 38, and have hunted on WMAs in bear country since I was 12, and have never found a bait station. I kind of need to know where to avoid. I appreciate your input. And I’m sure other forum members are looking forward to a better, more specific account of your experiences on GA WMAs. Again, the more details the better!


----------



## matt79brown (Jul 1, 2018)

Hard to tell the intent of a man. I'm guessing that those who would shoot bear over ''deer bait'' have already been doing it. Buck I killed last year was full of corn on Thanksgiving day! These North Georgia boys been baiting deer anyway. Wal-Mart couldn't keep it on the shelves last September. They was selling 40# bags at the grocery store here in town last year! I don't like it, but it is what it is.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll chime in on this one. I disagree with The General about DNR not taking interest in their shareholders. Nearly every single decision made is for the shareholders alone. If shareholders weren't a concern, well, there'd be no DNR correct? DNR collects data from check in hunts, hunter and fishermen surveys, and DNR surveys. This data allows them to see upward or downward trends in things like population growth or decline, herd health, food abundance ect. Those things influence hunter opportunity, and regulations are often a product of data trends. I spoke out about using buckshot on WMA's at two different regs meetings in the past, and guess what?....buckshot is now legal. People in the state wanted longer deer seasons, and they got them. People wanted year-round trout fishing, and they got it. Everything DNR does is funded by the people, by tax payers which are the shareholders. They manage timber not only for the game, but the shareholders. They plant food plots with taxpayer money for the game, and the shareholders. The WMA system is exists for only two reasons. The game, and the shareholders who use it.
Let me ask you this. Why would the state endeavor in the expense and effort to even have WMA's if it were only to manage wildlife? You know there has to be another reason for WMA's other than just making a place for animals to live, right? Would the state spend millions just to have woods? What are the other reasons for WMA's besides making a place for wildlife? There have to be other reasons, correct? Well, those reasons would be so that others could access the land. Others like hunters, fishermen, foragers, hikers, campers, leaf lookers, sight seers, swimmers, cavers, photographers, cyclists, naturalists, historians, joy riders, educators, and organizations all use our WMA's for their own intended purposes. Are those all not...shareholders?
You are beyond incorrect in assuming the DNR is not for the people. It exists for two reasons and two reasons alone. To manage natural resources, and it's shareholders, the people.
I don't know where you have lived and what woods you have roamed, but could the fact that you have seen and encountered the most wildlife infractions be that you live here and have spent the far and vast majority of your life here? If you spend 95% of your life in one place, then you will see 95% more infractions in that one place than you saw in the other collective 5% of places you have recreated. Is that not correct?

I agree with you in that your reported cases of baiting, there should have been interest from DNR personnel. Myself and JBoggs found a bait site last year way back in off the grid in the mountains of NE GA. We didn't report it because it was probably a couple years old at that time. We just carried the garbage out like food stewards should. I'd wager to say that in my experience here in Region 2, the majority of DNR folks would be quite interested in working a good bear baiting case. I don't know where you're from, where you hunt, or who you've spoken to inside DNR, but you must remember that the few don't represent the whole. You might have found a few bad apples, but they don't spoil the whole bunch. Every now and then, a bad apple LE officer shoots an innocent person, it makes the news, and suddenly millions believe that all cops are racist, cold blooded killers. Kind of the same thing.
Sorry you have a shotty crew in your neck of the woods, but I've never met anything but fine DNR folks where I live, roam, and hunt. I wish you had the same experience that I have had with the DNR up here. Say, you ever hunt Chattahoochee WMA per chance?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 1, 2018)

An afterthought just occurred to me. I don't mean to make this any kind of plug for DNR because that's exactly what it sounds like. I get that. But if you say DNR doesn't make decisions for the shareholders, then who are all these rules and regulations for? They directly pertain to hunters as is explicitly stated in above posts. But General Sherman believes that the DNR's decisions aren't for the stakeholders  I'm interested in who he thinks they're for?!?!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe he should march from atlanta to the sea to protest the bad dnr response, just sayin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

I have on occasion GON to a site to hunt  in the Chattahoochee and found that DNR had it posted as a baiting site Do NOT enter area.    Not the way to start a hunt at an hour before dawn trying to think where is the nearest second best place to go.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 2, 2018)

If anyone has hunted the hills and mountains of north ga knows.  If you leave corn out for deer you will only get bears.  The bears will tear your feeder down and stay on the feed until it’s all gone.  Deer will have nothing to do with the area forever more.  Been there done that and got the tshirt.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 2, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> If anyone has hunted the hills and mountains of north ga knows.  If you leave corn out for deer you will only get bears.  The bears will tear your feeder down and stay on the feed until it’s all gone.  Deer will have nothing to do with the area forever more.  Been there done that and got the tshirt.




that is fact!!!  I'm pretty much stuck with salt type stuff.  I still get bears but not as bad.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 2, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> I agree, Possum.
> 
> I’d be in favor of allowing baiting for bears because I think if the bears were greatly reduced along with hogs and coyotes, our mountain deer would multiply quickly.




I agree 100%!!  I just wonder how much our deer suffer because of all the bears??  I bet it plays a bigger part than the coyotes?  I would support baiting for bear more than I would baiting for deer and take as many people as I could to get the bear numbers under control.  I literally have more bears than deer? I can't remember the last time I saw a fawn or young deer on camera and I run them often.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 2, 2018)

Man, yall done started the corn wars back up already! Haha


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 2, 2018)

As I understand it, bears are the number 1 predators of fawns.  



Triton Mike said:


> I agree 100%!!  I just wonder how much our deer suffer because of all the bears??  I bet it plays a bigger part than the coyotes?  I would support baiting for bear more than I would baiting for deer and take as many people as I could to get the bear numbers under control.  I literally have more bears than deer? I can't remember the last time I saw a fawn or young deer on camera and I run them often.


----------



## thumper523 (Jul 2, 2018)

I hunted in Central Ga and we had 1 bear day and they come to inspect where you shot it. Just about 2/3 rds of our members baited and all they ever saw were bears. No one could shoot one for all the feeders. And, a discarded candy wrapper by your stand is considered baiting.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 2, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> As I understand it, bears are the number 1 predators of fawns.



It wouldn't take much to convince me of that.  We just don't have the deer up in the mountains like we should..  Lots of cover plenty of bedding areas and acorns.  All we have is the same ole 2 deer visiting a salt block every evening.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe they really don't care.  The limit went to 2 and that doesn't really affect the numbers.  There will be no way to bait in Northeast Georgia Mountains and not have bears.  I understand that in Central Georgia you may be asked to show them where you killed it but I can't see how you would be made to.  I also don't see DNR checking every bear killed in North Georgia.  I mean it takes a couple of days to get one to come by and tag it now.  There is no reason to believe they will ever check a bear off private land that doesn't have yellow corn falling out of his mouth when you take him to the processor.  If you have a hide and head in your freezer 48 hours later, how is that ever enforceable?  

I can see the enforcement of no baiting on the CNF, but you would have to be a moron to get caught and some will be.  I have found several locations on NF in the past that were active baits with trail cams.  Passed that info along and have no idea what happened.  For the record I am LEO and this just isn't very enforceable at all.  So I guess a side affect of killing off what deer we have left over bait in no acorn years will be killing the bear population down some as well.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 4, 2018)

bowbuck said:


> Maybe they really don't care.  The limit went to 2 and that doesn't really affect the numbers.  There will be no way to bait in Northeast Georgia Mountains and not have bears.  I understand that in Central Georgia you may be asked to show them where you killed it but I can't see how you would be made to.  I also don't see DNR checking every bear killed in North Georgia.  I mean it takes a couple of days to get one to come by and tag it now.  There is no reason to believe they will ever check a bear off private land that doesn't have yellow corn falling out of his mouth when you take him to the processor.  If you have a hide and head in your freezer 48 hours later, how is that ever enforceable?
> 
> I can see the enforcement of no baiting on the CNF, but you would have to be a moron to get caught and some will be.  I have found several locations on NF in the past that were active baits with trail cams.  Passed that info along and have no idea what happened.  For the record I am LEO and this just isn't very enforceable at all.  So I guess a side affect of killing off what deer we have left over bait in no acorn years will be killing the bear population down some as well.




all good points bowbuck I agree 100%.  For the sake of the deer heard I'd like to see them allow bear baiting on private land anyway.  If they are concerned for the bears reduce the bag limit to 1 bear instead of 2..  Maybe then that will help our deer heard some..


----------



## lampern (Jul 4, 2018)

> (4)* Any person who takes any big game animal, other than deer, within 200 yards of any place* where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement for any game bird or game animal shall, upon conviction of thereof, be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished as provided by Code Section 17-10-4.




Looks like you can take bear (and turkey?) outside of 200 yards


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 4, 2018)

lampern said:


> Looks like you can take bear (and turkey?) outside of 200 yards


Correct, nothing has changed for any big game animal except deer. If one chooses to hunt deer over bait he must be disciplined when Yogi steps out.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Again I state...there will be a record bear harvest this season.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 24, 2018)

lampern said:


> Looks like you can take bear (and turkey?) outside of 200 yards



There's another law that pertains specifically to bears that doesn't give a distance, see post #12.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 25, 2018)

2018 - 2019 Hunting Regulations

BAITING Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game animals or game birds. 

IT IS UNLAWFUL FOR ANY PERSON TO: 
•Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait. 
•Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait. 
•Hunt any big game or feral hog over bait or place bait on any State or Federal managed lands. 
•Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited. Taking of any big game over bait is subject to a fine of $5,000 and/or imprisonment up to 12 months. 

NEW EXCEPTIONS FOR DEER: •Deer may be hunted over or near any bait on private lands in all counties, provided the hunter has written permission from the landowner. It is unlawful to hunt deer over bait or place bait on any state or federally managed lands. 

EXCEPTIONS FOR FERAL HOGS (STATEWIDE): •Feral hogs may be hunted over or near bait on private lands year round in every county provided that the bait is not placed within 50 yards of any property ownership boundary. •Placing bait for hogs may make a property (or portion of a property) un-huntable for other species, such as turkeys. Hunters are urged to communicate with others who may hunt other species on or near an area where baiting for deer or hogs is being considered.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 26, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> 2018 - 2019 Hunting Regulations
> 
> BAITING Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game animals or game birds.
> 
> ...




@35 Whelen,  That is our discussion how do you define Over, around, or near bait as stated in the first bullet point?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 26, 2018)

*27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait*
(a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
(b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## lampern (Jul 26, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> 2018 - 2019 Hunting Regulations
> 
> BAITING Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game animals or game birds.
> 
> ...



Clear as mud that language is.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 27, 2018)

lampern said:


> Clear as mud that language is.



Georgia residents understand it perfectly. You cannot legally harvest a bear over bait in Georgia. What else needs to be clarified?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2018)

lampern said:


> Clear as mud that language is.



You'll never have to use our rules and regs, so why are you worried?



Buckman18 said:


> Georgia residents understand it perfectly. You cannot legally harvest a bear over bait in Georgia. What else needs to be clarified?



^this^


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 27, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> *27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait*
> (a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
> (b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.



that doesn't answer my question.  Define over, under, around..  I get the point of the law but the law isn't clear and leaves room for interpretation.  If you drive 55mph in a 50mph speed limit you get a ticket. If you have a .08 level of alcohol and the law says your illegal if you have .07  you get a ticket.  Whats over, under and around?  Put a yardage on it just like they did with the deer  law previously..


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 27, 2018)

What part of "ANY AREA" or "ANY LOCATION" is hard to understand?


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2018)

> Taking of any big game over bait is subject to a fine of $5,000 and/or imprisonment up to 12 months.



I guess this phrase is what bothers me. Baiting for deer is clearly legal as we all know


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2018)

Triton Mike said:


> that doesn't answer my question.  Define over, under, around..  I get the point of the law but the law isn't clear and leaves room for interpretation.  If you drive 55mph in a 50mph speed limit you get a ticket. If you have a .08 level of alcohol and the law says your illegal if you have .07  you get a ticket.  Whats over, under and around?  Put a yardage on it just like they did with the deer  law previously..



There is a law on the books that puts a 200 yardage distance for turkey and bear.

But as pointed out, there is another law dealing just with bears.

Why two laws dealing with bear baiting?

Why isn't the DNR calling for one law dealing with prohibitions on baiting bear?


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 27, 2018)

lampern said:


> There is a law on the books that puts a 200 yardage distance for turkey and bear.
> 
> But as pointed out, there is another law dealing just with bears.
> 
> ...



Both laws would be interpreted by the judge to have the exact same meaning, which is: It is illegal to harvest bears in Georgia over bait.

Please advise if further explanation is needed.


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2018)

Actually no.

One law simply says it’s illegal to take a bear within 200 yards of any bait.


----------



## Rulo (Jul 27, 2018)

With it being legal to bait deer..and the limit at 12..............why do we even need even 1/2 the  Game Wardens that we have today?

What are they going to Police now?   Talk about a waste of tax payers money......


----------



## Dsherrer711 (Jul 27, 2018)

Although I think there will definitely be some difficulties with enforcement of the new baiting law when it comes to hunting bears on private land in North GA, I think the law is pretty clear the way it is.

I have one issue though.

As previously mentioned, the bear baiting specific law is stated as follows:

27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait
(a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.

My issue is, if this is a state law, and it is, how do the clubs in south GA get away with tractor trailer loads of peanut butter filled 55 gallon drums placed at the intersection of every woods road in their area?

I have no problem following the letter of the law and have a lot of respect for our DNR and the job they do but this one makes no sense to me. I have spoken to several officers on the topic and the best answer I’ve gotten is “that’s just the way it is down there” and “it’s just been done that way for a long time down here.” As if it’s just some gentleman’s agreement behind the scenes in the southern region or a don’t ask don’t tell kinda thing. I have nothing against the hunters down there and the way they hunt whether it’s still hunting, spot n stalk, running dogs (by far the most common) or whatever they choose. I just don’t understand, if it’s a STATE law then it should be enforced across the entire state, right???


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 27, 2018)

There is no mention of 200 yards here:

2018 - 2019 Hunting Regulations

BAITING Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game animals or game birds.

IT IS UNLAWFUL FOR ANY PERSON TO:
•Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
•Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
•Hunt any big game or feral hog over bait or place bait on any State or Federal managed lands.
•Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited. Taking of any big game over bait is subject to a fine of $5,000 and/or imprisonment up to 12 months.

NEW EXCEPTIONS FOR DEER: •Deer may be hunted over or near any bait on private lands in all counties, provided the hunter has written permission from the landowner. It is unlawful to hunt deer over bait or place bait on any state or federally managed lands.

EXCEPTIONS FOR FERAL HOGS (STATEWIDE): •Feral hogs may be hunted over or near bait on private lands year round in every county provided that the bait is not placed within 50 yards of any property ownership boundary. •Placing bait for hogs may make a property (or portion of a property) un-huntable for other species, such as turkeys. Hunters are urged to communicate with others who may hunt other species on or near an area where baiting for deer or hogs is being considered.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 27, 2018)

Triton Mike said:


> that doesn't answer my question.  Define over, under, around..  I get the point of the law but the law isn't clear and leaves room for interpretation.  If you drive 55mph in a 50mph speed limit you get a ticket. If you have a .08 level of alcohol and the law says your illegal if you have .07  you get a ticket.  Whats over, under and around?  Put a yardage on it just like they did with the deer  law previously..




If you are charged with reckless driving, the offense depends on the circumstances at the time.  Driving at the posted speed limit can be "reckless" in a cloudburst.

Looks to me that you will have to be willing to bet $500 every time you shoot a bear over bait that that's not what you were doing.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 28, 2018)

I would just use "deer bait" instead of "beer bait".  problem solved.....?


35 Whelen said:


> *27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait*
> (a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
> (b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jul 28, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> What part of "ANY AREA" or "ANY LOCATION" is hard to understand?



so if I am a 500 yards from bait am I legal?  You stated ANY AREA or ANY LOCATION?  Whose to say the bear doesn't smell a 500 yards away?  Substitute 500 yards for 100  yards, 200 yards, 300 yards 400 yards a mile..  At what point is it legal or not legal.  keep in mind 500 yards maybe off of your property..  I just think it would be wise for the DNR to eliminate any gray area. I'm not hunting over bait period but I am just hypothetically speaking.  that is all I am saying.  The rule doesn't apply to me because I don't plan on baiting but if you want to enforce a law and make it stick it seems like it would be best to whittle it down to it's most basic element.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 28, 2018)

Triton Mike said:


> that doesn't answer my question.  Define over, under, around..  I get the point of the law but the law isn't clear and leaves room for interpretation.  If you drive 55mph in a 50mph speed limit you get a ticket. If you have a .08 level of alcohol and the law says your illegal if you have .07  you get a ticket.  Whats over, under and around?  Put a yardage on it just like they did with the deer  law previously..




you will be charged with what the law says not the regulation book.

and the DUI and speed laws aren't as clear as you think they are. there are dozens if not hundreds of case law decisions on them that explores the gray areas in those laws also.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 28, 2018)

Rulo said:


> With it being legal to bait deer..and the limit at 12..............why do we even need even 1/2 the  Game Wardens that we have today?
> 
> What are they going to Police now?   Talk about a waste of tax payers money......



I don't know... maybe hunting at night, hunting from the road, killing does when it's buck-only, hunting while intoxicated, hunting before or after the season, hunting without licenses, hunting without permission...I can think of a few more without getting into fishing violations, turkey poaching, roost shooting of ducks... we need more game wardens not less.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 29, 2018)

Y'all need to slow down and think about this for a second. The deer baiting decision was made to satiate the people berating the state to make a decision. It was done quickly, and immediately prior to the printing of the regs. There hasn't been time to establish a distance rule for bears yet. The DNR is beyond aware of the question now presented before them, and it will be seen to the next go-round when the regs are printed, I assure you.

Next....there is some vagueness to the current rule, sure, but you are grown men and can hopefully exercise some common sense here. If you shoot a bear looking at your bait pile or headed to it and you know it, you just shot a bear over bait. You all know that. If you shoot a bear headed to your feeder, under your feeder, or under some kind of molassas or apple flavored drip or something similar up a pole or in a tree, you just killed a bear under bait. If you kill a bear within sight distance of bait, you definitely know you just killed a bear near bait. 
The bottom line is this. If you aren't sure if you're in the right or wrong, you're probably in the wrong. You all know that. Many of you seem so bent on pushing the envelope that you are going to find yourselves having to argue your innocence. Assume 200 yards is the rule for now until the regs are changed. Do that, and you'll remain above reproach for now.
Its really a simple issue that too many folks are making too big a fuss about.


----------



## Possum (Jul 29, 2018)

You don’t have to harvest a bear near bait to be breaking the law. If a bear eats your deer corn you put out you are breaking the law whether you shoot the bear or not. 
I’ve seen tickets issued before for concentrating bears and no bear was shot. 
It’s been this way as long as I can remember. It’s up to the game warden whether you get ticketed and up to the judge how much of a fine/ jail time is issued.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 29, 2018)

the 200 yard rule has never as an operation of law been applicable to anything other than deer.


----------



## lampern (Jul 30, 2018)

In case folks were wondering where the bear and turkey and 200 yards came into play right from the Georgia laws:

_(4)  Any person who takes any big game animal, other than deer, within 200 yards of any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement for any game bird or game animal shall, upon conviction of thereof, be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished as provided by Code Section 17-10-4._


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2018)

lampern said:


> In case folks were wondering where the bear and turkey and 200 yards came into play right from the Georgia laws:
> 
> _(4)  Any person who takes any big game animal, other than deer, within 200 yards of any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement for any game bird or game animal shall, upon conviction of thereof, be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished as provided by Code Section 17-10-4._




But thats only if you actually kill one. The code on bear hunting over bait does not have a 200 yard provision.


----------



## lampern (Jul 30, 2018)

The other law dealing with baiting bear

_*(1)  Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful for any person to hunt any game bird or game animal upon, over, around, or near any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such birds or animals. It shall also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or game bird upon, over, around, or near any such place for a period of ten days following the complete removal of all such feed or bait. *_


----------



## lampern (Jul 30, 2018)

> But thats only if you actually kill one. The code on bear hunting over bait does not have a 200 yard provision.



I posted the other law so folks can understand it seems there are two laws on the books dealing with bears and bait, one with a clearly defined and fixed distance.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 30, 2018)

Throwback said:


> But thats only if you actually kill one. The code on bear hunting over bait does not have a 200 yard provision.


Lampern here has provided us a clear answer. The law states the take of a big game animal other than deer or any other game within 200 yards of bait is illegal. Bear is a big game animal, and thus the 200 yard rule applies. That puts this entire issue to bed. Am I not correct? Lampern, can you provide a link to the laws you ppsted here please sir?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Lampern here has provided us a clear answer. The law states the take of a big game animal other than deer or any other game within 200 yards of bait is illegal. Bear is a big game animal, and thus the 200 yard rule applies. That puts this entire issue to bed. Am I not correct? Lampern, can you provide a link to the laws you ppsted here please sir?



That's just stating the punishment if you kill one within 200 yards of the bait.

The bear bait law itself is a separate law that I have already quoted it makes no mention of a distance To hunt a bear from bait.


----------



## lampern (Jul 31, 2018)

I think the law is saying there is a much more severe punishment for taking a bear inside of 200 yards than outside of 200 yards for bait


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah my opinion foodplots are enough for bear, deer, Turkey whatever this sudden frenzy for using corn is crazy. All I see on my club is the old men put the corn out and they hunt it with no success ,get many trail cam pics (@ night) of large mature bucks coming in and I kill them (in the daytime) imagine that. With nothing but an acorn ,Muscadine, and persimmon in sight put out by God fellas. Deer get used to these feed stations. They will use them (@ night) but they are smarter than that if you hunt a property like mine you will have much more success hunting thickets on the boundary out of sight of the corn.just my take though


----------



## meandmydog (Aug 18, 2018)

It is a set up for failure. A state record bear at the feeder. Hum! Let It walk.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

Also gives wardens full discretion on how each case is handled. There is no fine print. Large print, nothing. Got a feeling it's gonna be trouble I'm just gonna leave the corn to you guys and hope you don't put it to close to me.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

Just throw in this out there what if the bear takes a while to bleed out and runs over, falls dead right by a bait station. Then gw wants to see the shot? Sketchy territory  but we may be overreacting. The new baiting regs may allow them to be more lenient. Doubt it but this may be one way they are allowing us to thin them out a bit. I hear the numbers are getting larger and they are becoming more of a nuisance in the mountain communities this time of year. They do like there revenue though so it's a toss up.


----------

